# Automatic deer feeders?



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Has anyone tried one.I was looking in bass pro's catalog'the ones that look like a five gallon bucket.Nothing big but was entertaining the ideal of one.Are they any good.Anyone have any input.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Don't know I have used a 50 gallon plastic barral with 3 inch by 1 inch slits cut into it 5 or 6 its free and it works. They come when they want timers are cheating in my book.


----------



## snow on top (Nov 25, 2008)

Stampede said:


> Has anyone tried one.I was looking in bass pro's catalog'the ones that look like a five gallon bucket.Nothing big but was entertaining the ideal of one.Are they any good.Anyone have any input.


make sure you lock it up,,we had ours stolen, in one day,on a private farm food and all


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

Wildman, why isn't a timer in "your" book? Do you hunt totally natural? If you do you have my greatest admiration. Most hunters don't believe in some things but contradict themselves by using something else. For instance the debate about bait (food) can and will be discussed like religion and politics.

Some hunters trash the idea of baiting deer with food, but turn around and use a sex bait. In my book thats being hipocritical. The deer can get used to the sound of a feeder and come in when they hear it. They can also come in when bleated with a can or a snort from a tube....hipocritical? Some may say its a natural sound. Ever drop peebles near white oaks? Or drop rocks near apple trees? The deer come running to those natural sounds too! 

I mean no disrespect with this reply, but many different hunters hunt many different ways and most are leagal (at least the one's discussed on here).
I personally don't use feeders (just a scattered pile near a couple of my stands), and that may not be in some one else's book.....sooo!!!, 
The only book we should go by is the game warden's rule book.

If I had some extra cash I would buy a feeder. But for fear of it being stolen I choose to just drop it on the ground.

Your feeder idea sounds like a similar feeder a buddy of mine uses. Its called a kick feeder. Its like if you put your feeder on a 4x4 buried in the ground with about 3ft sticking out and setting your feeder on that. When the deer come in, they kick the 4x4 and corn falls out of the slots of the feeder.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

joerugz said:


> . When the deer come in, they kick the 4x4 and corn falls out of the slots of the feeder.


and just who taught them that little trick?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

wildman said:


> Don't know I have used a 50 gallon plastic barral with 3 inch by 1 inch slits cut into it 5 or 6 its free and it works. They come when they want timers are cheating in my book.


That's good stuff  I could care less how someone wants to hunt, but if thats not the pot calling the kettle black I dont know what is.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Know that's just how I feel. If thats what you want to do do it. I choose to not use timers for I feel that your kind of dictating when they come in. like food plots they can come and go as they please to feed. Timers are nice i'm sure but I feel that it pushes it a little further in the hunters favor. even using barrels are border like in my book. With kids and somewhat limited time it still allows me a good chance. but as it was said it kind of like religion and politics.
I don't look down at any one that is hunting with in the parameters of the law.
As I have said before ------- To each their own----------
Being able to Make your own choices and have your own opinions is what make this country great!!!!!!!!


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I have a feeder with a timer and a trailcam set up next to it. I have never, ever, got a pic of a deer at my feeder at noon, when the timer goes off. I have probably a thousand pics. The deer here don't react to the timer going off, they react to the corn on the ground.

Lg_mouth


----------

